# GT: Game 6 Clippers vs Hornets 11/12



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







vs








Los Angeles Clipper(4-1) vs New Orleans Hornets(4-2)

WHEN: Sunday. November 12th at 12:30 PM PST and 3:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; NBATV; ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 103-85 Win vs Mavericks 
Hornets Last Game: 91-92 Loss @ Blazers 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Hornets Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | Desmond Mason | Peja Stojakovic | David West | Tyson Chandler

Key Reserves







|







|








Bobby Jackson | Rasual Butler | Cedric Simmons


Q's Quote:
"Hornets started out as one of the hottest teams, but since then, seems like they have come back to reality, but the Clippers can not take advantage of this. After a one point loss to the Blazers due to a Zach Randolph comeback, the Hornets will be fired up and focus on not letting a lead go again, so if Clippers want a win, they better dominate early. A-Train might make his debut today for the Clippers against his old Hornets squad, and it will be good to see him play, even though he might not get much playing time."



Q's Prediciton: Clippers win 109-104
Q's Prediction Record: 4-1*​


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Kaman needs to improve from his last game, then again after his last game all he can do is improve.

who will Q Ross be guarding? Paul? Peja?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Kaman needs to improve from his last game, then again after his last game all he can do is improve.
> 
> who will Q Ross be guarding? Paul? Peja?


I'd predict Livingston might start to guard Paul and Cassell come off the bench but you neve rknow


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

My guess is that Mobley is on Peja, Cassell on Mason and Ross on Paul.

Should be a good game. I believe the Clippers had a little bit of trouble against the Hornets last year but if Kaman and Brand step up it should be theirs for te taking.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Yer A-train Baby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

30 minutes until tip off.

I won't be around for the play by play. Hopefully for those who need it or want to see it there will some cool poster who does it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> 30 minutes until tip off.
> 
> I won't be around for the play by play. Hopefully for those who need it or want to see it there will some cool poster who does it.


since weasal wont be around, i thought i'd share this with with ppl who cant watch. 

EITHER:
1) download tvuPLAYER at http://www.download.com/TVU-Player/3000-2194_4-10584888.html and watch through either CW or NBATV(not sure which one works yet)

2) http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AtkbbJqUb96dBodxH7escVm8vLYF?gid=2006111212
for all the play-by-play you need with updated scores and live stats.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

is anybody else annoyed at where they put the score?? its practically blocking the basket


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> since weasal wont be around, i thought i'd share this with with ppl who cant watch.
> 
> EITHER:
> 1) download tvuPLAYER at http://www.download.com/TVU-Player/3000-2194_4-10584888.html and watch through either CW or NBATV(not sure which one works yet)


Please tell me more about this...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> Please tell me more about this...


well did u download and install it yet?

btw NBATV is showing the game guys.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> Please tell me more about this...


basically it's a player taht allows you to broadstream a variety of channels, including both espns, hbo, and now nbatv. VERY NICE


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ANOTHER 3 BY TIM THOMAS 

4 OUT OF 5 ALREADY WOWEEEE 

clips lead by 9 33-24 in 2nd quarter


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> basically it's a player taht allows you to broadstream a variety of channels, including both espns, hbo, and now nbatv. VERY NICE


And you would be able to watch it live and is it free?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> And you would be able to watch it live and is it free?


i think its actually delayed a couple of seconds and its definitely free. download, install, select nbatv, and enjoy


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i think its actually delayed a couple of seconds and its definitely free. download, install, select nbatv, and enjoy


You rock man!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clipper lead goes from 13 to 4.
62-58 4:05 in the 3rd


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

What happen to Maggette? Did he get hurt?....nevermind there he is


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Refs refusing to call fouls on NO.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

beavertrapper said:


> What happen to Maggette? Did he get hurt?....nevermind there he is


4 fouls now.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

All fouls continue to go against the clippers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

look what happens with Livingston on the bench....i dont know why he was in there to begin with


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i cant believe Dunleavy took so long to take Livingston out ....if he keeps him out there any longer the Clippers will lose this game..... :curse:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i cant believe Dunleavy took so long to take Livingston out ....if he keeps him out there any longer the Clippers will lose this game..... :curse:


Cassell taking too many bad shots now. Maggette wide open at the threepoint line and he takes a bad shot, right after a terrible layup attempt.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

5 fouls on Chris paul.
76-69 clips 5:36


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this is sooooo ugly. god i hope elton brand brings us home.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Cassell taking too many bad shots now. Maggette wide open at the threepoint line and he takes a bad shot, right after a terrible layup attempt.


yeah...but id rather Sam Cassell take a stupid shot than the Clippers turning it over ....or ANYONE ELSE taking a stupid shot...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nice dish by Corey!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers shooting percentage not good at all. Winning by 11, the number of freethrows they have over NO.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand wins it. 84-71 3:23


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wow did i call that or wat? great shot by brand over chandler to put the clips above 13


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> yeah...but id rather Sam Cassell take a stupid shot than the Clippers turning it over ....or ANYONE ELSE taking a stupid shot...


except sam is 4-14


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah....they are shooting horrible STILL....i dont know what it is....but they are relying too much on perimeter shots and arent even making em..... so hmm...once again the only good thing is that the Hornets are shooting horrible too so ...... 
i think Elton just won it regardless with that lil J :banana: 

Cuttino played GREAT again, another reason why i can never badmouth him :biggrin:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Just a rout here in the last 3 minutes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Ralph is right, we still havent played our best ball..just imagine when we do :cheers: 

we are getting all these wins without playing our best ball...
maaan i cant wait till we actually play a stellar game on both ends then watch out league :biggrin: 
:cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hornets had 7 points in the fourth until about the last minute of play.

Final Score 
Clippers 92 Hornets 76

If the Clips can raise their shooting percentage. wow.
The depth of this team is really showing through. Someone always there to step up and give the spark when it's needed.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

kaman was just flat out awful tonight. hardly got the rebounds he was supposed to. if we played like this against utah we could be able to grind it out but it would be very close. we played very sloppily tonight but i have a great feeling against utah who is without ak47 on tuesday night


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

im not that worried about mcuh except for Kaman. the dude is just playing flat out awful.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Interesting game. I can't call it great as the game was a bit weird at times. The Clippers started very poorly offensively but did one of the best defensive job in that quarter. Clippers had a nice lead going for a majority of the game but then they were only up by 2 from some bad play. However they bounced back very nicely in the last few minutes of the quarter to go up big. Brand played the best and everyone else played ok but everyone was key to this game. Good point distribution all around.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> im not that worried about mcuh except for Kaman. the dude is just playing flat out awful.


yeah, seriously.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not worried about Kaman. He will get back into form. He just needs a little bit more time and concentration. He was good in pre-season games in Europe. I think the injury he had he slowing him down a bit since he missed most of training camp.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone worried that the sloppy play will cost the Clips on the road? Especially against the likes of Boozer and Okur who are tearing it up? Also Deron Williams has been pretty incredible.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

universal! said:


> Anyone worried that the sloppy play will cost the Clips on the road? Especially against the likes of Boozer and Okur who are tearing it up? Also Deron Williams has been pretty incredible.


If I were playing I would be... let the Clippers organization worry about it. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not worried about Kaman. Actually happy about it. it means the Clippers can win, perhaps if he ever gets injured, or when he doesnt play well. We know he will come back eventually, probably at a time when another player might be in a slump.

Thats what i love about this team. We are without rebraca, yet still, this might be one of the most balanced (actually i should say, THE MOST) and talented Clipper team in history. Every one of their rotation can start on this team, and most other teams in the league. Were so balanced, that a guy who probably could average a double double on a mediocre team, Singleton, gets ZERO playing time. Ewing, who probably would get time on most teams, gets ZERO playing time. Maggette, who would start on most teams, doesnt start here. Same for Livvy. The starting center from last years western conference finalists does not start on our team. 

Lets just stay healthy for the rest of the year, and we can continue to play sloppy, yet win most of our games due to this depth and balance.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think we can afford to play sloppy against the Jazz geesh when was the last time we won in Utah :curse: isnt it like once ever or something??? !! 

but i dont think the Jazz will let us just play sloppy...they will capitalize...and damn it seems like OKur never misses!!!!! i hope he has an off shooting night....man, they should put James in maybe put him on Okur....if the Clippers play good, shoot a high percentage and keep the stupid turnovers to a minimum...i say we can win this ..i think Elton has to have a monster game atleast 20...

GO CLIPPERS~!!!!


----------

